# W



## Roger Longbottom (30 Jul 2020)

W


----------



## sleuthey (30 Jul 2020)




----------



## HMS_Dave (30 Jul 2020)

sleuthey said:


> View attachment 538881


Ah yes,


----------



## Milkfloat (30 Jul 2020)

You might need a username change.


----------



## sheddy (30 Jul 2020)

Roger Gonebottom !


----------



## Drago (31 Jul 2020)

Well, some decent quality padded shorts or Y fronts.

Every morning and evening do 10 x sumo squats, 10 x step ups (on the bottom stair or front door step), 10 x hamstring curls, and 10 x quadruped hip extensions. These are all isometric, no weights required. 

Over time build up to 3 or 4 sets of 10 for each exercise, morning and evening. These will also help your legs and lower back, so as far as cycling is concerned they're win-win all round. Five minutes work at each end of the day and within a few months you'll be cracking walnuts and impressing the laydees with your muscular derriere.


----------



## Globalti (6 Aug 2020)

You are experiencing pain after a few hours in the saddle? Isn't that normal?


----------



## ColinJ (6 Aug 2020)

Globalti said:


> You are experiencing pain after a few hours in the saddle? Isn't that normal?


Predictable Brooks saddle thread that way ----------------->


----------



## Ian H (6 Aug 2020)

You need to replace the fat with muscle. Time-trialling might be the answer.


----------



## tyred (7 Aug 2020)

I lost a few stone in the past years. I haven't really noticed any difference on the bike (but I ride a Brooks). 

What I have found is that I find it very uncomfortable to sit on hard seats like a typical wooden kitchen chair or even the seats in a VW.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Aug 2020)

Ian H said:


> You need to replace the fat with muscle. Time-trialling might be the answer.


That might work for _my _weight-loss-induced wobble-bottom, scrawny arms, and even pec-less moobs, but what can I do for the loose skin round my waist!


----------



## dave r (7 Aug 2020)

Globalti said:


> You are experiencing pain after a few hours in the saddle? Isn't that normal?



No


----------



## Ian H (8 Aug 2020)

ColinJ said:


> That might work for _my _weight-loss-induced wobble-bottom, scrawny arms, and even pec-less moobs, but what can I do for the loose skin round my waist!


I have no medical qualifications at all, and one minor, probably expired, coaching qualification. But, as this is the internet, I'd feel a failure if I couldn't come up with some wacky, implausible solution.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (8 Aug 2020)

ColinJ said:


> but what can I do for the loose skin round my waist!


Cloths Pegs


----------



## ColinJ (8 Aug 2020)

Ian H said:


> I have no medical qualifications at all, and one minor, probably expired, coaching qualification. But, as this is the internet, I'd feel a failure if I couldn't come up with some wacky, implausible solution.


Hint: There isn't enough to tie a knot in it! 



twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Cloths Pegs


I think that I'll stick to just giving my vanity a good talking to...


----------



## kingrollo (21 Aug 2020)

I have had this or something similar. For me the cause was tight hamstrings which sprain and fray at the insertion point in the pelvis.

Hamstring curls help a lot - taken the tension out of those upper hamstrings. Switched to a brooks saddle as well.


----------



## xzenonuk (29 Aug 2020)

i tried a lot of saddles on my mountain bike, the most effective one was one i bought in asda on a whim with no gel or any fancy things, it just suited my ass now i wish i bought 2 lol

my road bike saddle got a lot comfier when i tilted it down slightly.


----------

